# LOL YES I am INSANE



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL not for the reason you are thinking. I put in an app for a job at Petsmart today. dont think I would get it because I am old...but it sure would help pay for all these animal toys i have been buying!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my! I thought sure you were going to post that you'd gone out and got "Number 6". :laughing:

I'm not sure it's a good idea :nono: for a self-proclaimed budgaholic to subject herself to being around budgies every day in a pet store! *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't usually make vocal comments when I'm opening threads but when I read your headline I openly went 'Oh no what has she done now!!'  I honestly thought you had added even more to the flock! 

I'm inclined to agree with Deb too - your not helping your addiction!!


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

I guess it is like when spring gets here and I go to my favorite greenhouse.. Allendale, MI - West Michigan's Top Greenhouse, Garden Center, and Nursery - Grand Rapids, Grand Haven, Holland Areas | Countryside Greenhouse and double count how much money I have in my pocket to spend on plants.....I so love being retired!!!!

Just think of that....an 8 acre greenhouse!!!! OH YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Where is the leash!? Someone rein this lady in! :laughing: 

Haha, Kathy, it sounds like you've really fueled the flames now  

Let us know if you get the job--I'm sure you get an employee discount and besides you could imform everyone on how best to keep budgies


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

When I go over there now and people are looking at the budgies I always ask them if they have any...lol then go into how sweet they are ..and how calming it is hearing them chirp away during the day. LOL even told the girl there a few things on taking care of them. I would get fired right as soon as I started talking....no work would get done!!! 

I am chuckling when I am thinking of Countryside....I go there so much (and take my puppy) that she gets all excited when we pull in the parking lot...and many of the workers know her by name. LOL and that is only my weekly trip there....how bad would I be if I worked in a pet store!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Remember, if you have a job you have a schedule and part of the best part of being retired is not having to be anywhere at any given time.

Besides, you'd be taking time away from your budgies, your dog and your gardening!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Remember, if you have a job you have a schedule and part of the best part of being retired is not having to be anywhere at any given time.
> 
> Besides, you'd be taking time away from your budgies, your dog and your gardening!*


Yes, yes, :iagree:

I wanna be retired! But I have a few decades before that :laughing:

Whose going to spoil the babes when you're away, hmmm?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

OH DEAR The temptation will surely be tested if this is achieved.
I can honestly say I would not be able to do it, I would not let the budgies go to anyone I thought was not caring e:decision::slap:nough.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

I couldnt work more than ten hours a week anyway....I have too much to do!!! We shall see what happens.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> OH DEAR The temptation will surely be tested if this is achieved.
> I can honestly say I would not be able to do it, I would not let the budgies go to anyone I thought was not caring e:decision::slap:nough.


Me too, Cathy!

Me: *to customer* What? You'd like a budgie? Do you have any other pets? Is the cage 18 x 18 x 18? What diet are you giving them? Do you know your avian vet? Do you know what an avian vet is? Will they be a single bird? Are you going to spend time with them? Is the cage by any drafts? Are you aware of the "budgie danger" list, including Teflon pans, household cleaners, hair products and perfumes, just to name a few? Are you familiar with the correct method of taming? Do you realize that cozy hut can be fatal? Are you prepared to purchase many different toys to satisfy your budgie's needs? Wait, where are you going??

Customer: *walks away* No just kidding I think I'll stick with dogs. 

Boss: Stop scaring our customers!


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL that is too funny....I have actually done that already...the people always go...wow I never thought they were that much work..I havent seen anyone buy one either. What is crazy is when the people working there dont even know that stuff!!! I could make a difference actually.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Me too, Cathy!
> 
> Me: *to customer* What? You'd like a budgie? Do you have any other pets? Is the cage 18 x 18 x 18? What diet are you giving them? Do you know your avian vet? Do you know what an avian vet is? Will they be a single bird? Are you going to spend time with them? Is the cage by any drafts? Are you aware of the "budgie danger" list, including Teflon pans, household cleaners, hair products and perfumes, just to name a few? Are you familiar with the correct method of taming? Do you realize that cozy hut can be fatal? Are you prepared to purchase many different toys to satisfy your budgie's needs? Wait, where are you going??
> 
> ...


I think there is a gang of us out there, I've also given advice to people looking to buy budgies at PetSmart, after a few minutes they are probably thinking "I have to get out of here". One time I saw 2 people looking at a cage that was not big enough for any animal, let alone a bird. I proceeded to tell them about a good size cage and that the bird should also have out of the cage time and sadly they just did not understand.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha that's me exactly too that's why I could never work in a pet shop - there would be absolutely no sales


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I loved reading this thread . But I do recall Kathy, you are a member of the Budgaholics Support group? Hmm, if you get the job, you might turn into a member of the Budgie Addicts With No Hope of Reform  LOL! Good luck Kathy .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, it would take a lot of restraint and a very strong will for a budgieholic to resist the ongoing temptation daily! And this is not just for the budgies, but for the other pet birds in the shop too! 

No matter the outcome, I hope things turn out for the best.


----------



## KathyP (Dec 25, 2015)

Ya know there is that green amazon that needs a new home....LOL JUST KIDDING!! I dont know enough or have the time for that!


----------

